# Skill practice



## Mfmst

What a win-win for the shelter dogs and for you. If you decide against a career as a professional groomer, at least you will have contributed to your community in a very sweet and tangible way. All the best!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Poolann do not worry about being a spring chicken, I went back to school at 66, and graduated on the Dean's List, you are never to old, LOL


----------



## poolann

glorybeecosta said:


> Poolann do not worry about being a spring chicken, I went back to school at 66, and graduated on the Dean's List, you are never to old, LOL


Yes but grooming is hard on the body. I would have been better off making a decision like this in my 20's vs now. I just can't stand to sit at a desk any more. Lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I think it is a great opportunity to "get your toes wet" as the saying goes ! You should always, when possible, open doors to what may lead to happiness in a career choice!


----------



## poolann

Well I had my first day at the shelter today. I only managed to do 2 dogs. The first little guy is a poodle/dachshund mix. Someone had already been at him with clippers. They shave his body & left legs. I understood why the right side wasn't done when I started trying to shave through the mats. His legs were felted to about 3 times their actual size. It took me an hour to shave those 2 legs & I was using a #10. His face was nothing but mats. I think he turned out ok & certainly much better than he started. The second dog was a little Scottie bitch with dreadlocks. I cut out her mars & bathed her. She had already been marked for rescue & had something weird going on with her skin. I opted not to use my clippers on her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What an Angel you are to do this for those poor little dogs! You certainly deserve to have your name at the top of Santa's 'Good Kid' List Hahaha!!!!!!


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> What an Angel you are to do this for those poor little dogs! You certainly deserve to have your name at the top of Santa's 'Good Kid' List Hahaha!!!!!!


What I want for Christmas is a small fan for that room. It is ridiculously hot in there lol


----------



## Michelle

Thats so nice of you to do.

I always wanted to volunteer to groom for a shelter, but just don't have the time.


----------



## patk

bet there's a place in heaven for folks who volunteer to groom rescues. takes a lot of work and a lot of kindness at the same time. good job!


----------



## lily cd re

poolann you are an angel for sure. Both those dogs look light years better and I am sure they both feel much better too.


----------



## Streetcar

Oh, now don't they look so much more attractive and comfortable! Your wonderful work has made them cute and adoptable. Love how you found a way to conserve coat on the terrier, even with those pelted sections. Bless you, Poolann.


----------



## poolann

Streetcar said:


> Oh, now don't they look so much more attractive and comfortable! Your wonderful work has made them cute and adoptable. Love how you found a way to conserve coat on the terrier, even with those pelted sections. Bless you, Poolann.


Honestly I would love to attempt a show Scottie clip but whatever was going on with her skin really bothered me. Her dreadlocks were further down on her hair so there was plenty of room to just cut them out.


----------



## poolann

A couple from today


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh My! What a difference! Thanks to you those cuties will certainly be snatched right up into new homes!!!!


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh My! What a difference! Thanks to you those cuties will certainly be snatched right up into new homes!!!!


The adoption counselor asked me to groom the little blonde guy. When I went to take him out a lady was there with her son & daughter. The little boy said, "hey he's ours." Mom says, " guess we'd better go take care of his paperwork since you've already decided." Lol

The counselor brought them into the grooming room & the boy grabbed a stool & wanted to sit & watch me. Thankfully mom told him they had to go because although he wasn't much trouble to groom he half-heartedly snapped at me twice while I was shaving out his pads.

Unfortunately the other little guy laid like a lump in his cage & the entire time I was working on him. Then he had explosive diarrhea when I took him off the table. They did a float & it had lots of bacteria in it. A vet was going to do an exam to start him on some meds. I'm hoping he can go to a foster during treatment & that being in a home will bring out some personality. Otherwise I feel it is unlikely he would be adopted & he's terrified. He was an owner surrender.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

poolann said:


> Unfortunately the other little guy laid like a lump in his cage & the entire time I was working on him. Then he had explosive diarrhea when I took him off the table. They did a float & it had lots of bacteria in it. A vet was going to do an exam to start him on some meds. I'm hoping he can go to a foster during treatment & that being in a home will bring out some personality. Otherwise I feel it is unlikely he would be adopted & he's terrified. He was an owner surrender.


Oh Poolann this makes me sooo sad! I hope they find him a foster.........I hate hearing he was surrendered and he has shut down!:sad:


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh Poolann this makes me sooo sad! I hope they find him a foster.........I hate hearing he was surrendered and he has shut down!:sad:


Trust me, from the state of that little guy, he was better off surrendered. County is a kill shelter but they do their best to get as many as possible fostered or into rescue.


----------



## poolann

I went back to the shelter yesterday just to bathe a dog that a friend was adopting. The other volunteer groomer that is typically there on Saturday was out for a family emergency so of course I ended up staying longer than I intended. Mostly baths & brush outs but I did do this little guy. He was listed as a bichon mix but when I first saw him I though he was a poodle. I nearly put him in a poodle clip for the heck of it anyway lol

He was adopted by a family that stopped me as I was taking him back to his cage.


----------



## poolann

The past two times I've been to the shelter I've groomed Shih Tzus. The last dog was the third I've done. I'm getting better. The middle dog tried to bite me several times so I ended up muzzling him to finish his feet. I hated doing it but I was tired of bobbing & weaving to avoid him biting me or the scissors.


----------



## poolann

So I haven't posted here in a while. This little guy broke my heart. He was so frightened. I believe he may be pure poodle. At any rate, I managed not to adopt him today but offered to foster in the event he can't handle the shelter environment. Guess what? I can almost promise he'll be a foster failure. He's young, like his canines are just coming in & the baby teeth aren't out yet young. Also, his goatee was so freaking cute & nearly the only part of him not matted I just had to leave it.


----------



## My babies

He's cute. But so skinny. U r such a kind hearted person to be doing this for the poor doggies. They looks so different after their grooms.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh how I hope you adopt him cuz I'd love to see what he looks like in 6 months!!!
Bless your heart and hope you foster fail......LOL!!!


----------



## poolann

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh how I hope you adopt him cuz I'd love to see what he looks like in 6 months!!!
> Bless your heart and hope you foster fail......LOL!!!


It's bad. I'd already decided he should be called Einstein. I've got some thinking to do tomorrow.


----------



## poolann

My babies said:


> He's cute. But so skinny. U r such a kind hearted person to be doing this for the poor doggies. They looks so different after their grooms.


Given the state he was in he really isn't all that skinny. The lady who turned him in said that she saw the car that stopped & dumped him but wasn't able to get a plate #. I honestly feel like he had never been groomed before but he was petrified so he didn't fight at all. I was cuddling him when a friend that works there stopped by the grooming room. He asked me 3 times what I was doing & reminded me that I don't need another & DH wasn't going to like the idea. I'm just not the kind to cuddle the dogs. I'm gentle & kind but I don't cuddle. This one went to sleep on my shoulder.


----------



## My babies

I say take him. Foster him first and see if DH likes him. U never know. He might fall for a cutie like that.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Oh my! That poor little baby. He is super adorable with his new hair cut. So are you already fostering him and debating if you should adopt him? If you are I think you should. That face is just too cute not to!! Does he have mange? Or is the hair loss from the mats?


----------



## poolann

poodlecrazy#1 said:


> Oh my! That poor little baby. He is super adorable with his new hair cut. So are you already fostering him and debating if you should adopt him? If you are I think you should. That face is just too cute not to!! Does he have mange? Or is the hair loss from the mats?


The hair loss is localized to the bottom of his legs & his little naked tail. Urine burn most likely but I'm sure the mats contributed. His coat is very poor & very soft but he is a puppy so it would improve with diet, care & coat change.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

That poor baby. So glad he has someone like you to take care of him.


----------



## poolann

Great news! The other volunteer groomer is thinking this little guy might work out for her sister. If not, I'm going to get him unless someone else has snatched him up


----------



## nifty

poolann, I really enjoyed reading this thread and seeing your pictures. As someone said near the start, what a win-win for you and the shelter! I think perhaps the dogs win the most!

It sounds like something in this last little fellow really speaks to you - I look forward to reading what you decide to do!


----------



## poolann

Well I went to the shelter this morning to adopt this little boy. He's been marked for rescue by Carolina Poodle Rescue. I know they'll find him a great home but I'm very sad. I spent some cuddle time with him & was rewarded with kisses. When I put him back in his cage he play bowed at me. So hard for me not to try & call-in favors to get him. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

:Cry: BOOHOO........................makes me sad we won't be able to see the 'after' in a few months.......
But at least he's going to a good rescue group!


----------



## MiniPoo

poolann said:


> Well I went to the shelter this morning to adopt this little boy. He's been marked for rescue by Carolina Poodle Rescue. I know they'll find him a great home but I'm very sad. I spent some cuddle time with him & was rewarded with kisses. When I put him back in his cage he play bowed at me. So hard for me not to try & call-in favors to get him. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


Why not call in favors? This would be the time to do it if you really want him.


----------



## poolann

MiniPoo said:


> Why not call in favors? This would be the time to do it if you really want him.


Well given that I have 3 dogs over 50#, a cat & 4 rats already this probably worked out for the best. If it was meant to be it would have happened.


----------



## Charmed

poolann, thank you for volunteering to help these dogs. I just thought of something , and you may already have this covered. Be sure to use some type of heavy duty moisturizer/protectant, like Bag Balm, on your hands to help them against exposure to all the shampoos and dreaded skin ickies. Gloves help, but it is better to have something right on your skin. Bless you for your efforts.


----------



## poolann

So I haven't updated this thread for a bit. I'm still at the shelter as often as I can be. I'm looking at going in on Christmas eve because the regular kennel workers will not be present. The only interaction the animals will receive is from a small group of dedicated volunteers that are there every holiday. Here is a pic of a recent pup and one that is a before but I forgot to take an after. I managed to get him shaved but not finished. He was very stressed and did manage to bite me. I don't blame him. Those felted mats hurt coming off. The other groomer finished him the next day once he had settled down.


----------



## Mfmst

Dog bless you for giving these dogs a better chance at being adopted. Merry Christmas and I hope Santa is very good to you this year.


----------



## lily cd re

Mfmst said:


> Dog bless you for giving these dogs a better chance at being adopted. Merry Christmas and I hope Santa is very good to you this year.



A thousand times over!


----------



## poolann

Great news! Greenville County SC is participating in the Target Zero initiative to reduce the number of animals in the shelter & to reduce the percentage of animals PTS. There was a huge adoption event Valentine's weekend which nearly placed all of the dogs. Here we are two weeks later & there's still plenty of empty runs & cages. I went into a kennel today that I typically dread & even it was quiet. There's still plenty of need for volunteers & today was no exception. I was there mainly bathing & doing nails when this sweetie came in. She was just a doll through most of her groom. She was antsy by the end but it was a rough one.


----------



## sidewinder

Bless you for grooming these little guys! I am amazed at the number of small dogs (especially shih tzus) you seem to get at this facility. Where I live, any small dog gets adopted quickly! They are at a premium here. You're an inspiration...I need to volunteer.


----------



## poolann

sidewinder said:


> Bless you for grooming these little guys! I am amazed at the number of small dogs (especially shih tzus) you seem to get at this facility. Where I live, any small dog gets adopted quickly! They are at a premium here. You're an inspiration...I need to volunteer.


They do get adopted quickly after being groomed. This poor girls smelled so strongly of urine I believe she had been crated in her own waste for an extended amount of time or God knows what....
There are very few people if any that would have wanted to handle her. 

I had one little guy last week who was adopted 45 minutes after I groomed him. Typically they're adopted with 48 hours. 

I still feel that I get way more out than I put in.


----------



## poolann

It's very unfortunate about the shihs many of the ones that come in are found as strays by animal control. They're posted on the lost & found page pregroom but trust me, if someone tries to reclaim they'd better have records showing they've tried to locate their dog & at one point it was at least in reasonable condition as far as grooming. The adoption staff remember what these guys look like when they come in. I personally know that the supervisor has declined owner reclaims due to lack of care. The only upside to the shihs is smooshy faced dogs don't bite as effectively lol. I hate to do it but I've used cat muzzles on some for mine & their safety.


----------



## Carolinek

I just discovered this thread. I wish we had a rescue section on this forum so stories like yours would stand out.
What wonderful work you are doing Poolann! I'd love to see more pictures!


----------

